# Need help with a refugium



## AirborneForever (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe some of the forum members here can help me out. Ive been googling around and havent found the answers I need. I want to use an extra 10 gallon aquarium to make a refugium in a spot I made into the bottom of my aquarium stand. For the life of me I cant find out what to use to pump the water down and back up into the main tank. So, hopefully someone here can help me so I can do this project. The refugium will sit 23 inches under the aquarium, plus the height of the tank, which is a standard 55 gallon.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

AirborneForever said:


> Maybe some of the forum members here can help me out. Ive been googling around and havent found the answers I need. I want to use an extra 10 gallon aquarium to make a refugium in a spot I made into the bottom of my aquarium stand. For the life of me I cant find out what to use to pump the water down and back up into the main tank. So, hopefully someone here can help me so I can do this project. The refugium will sit 23 inches under the aquarium, plus the height of the tank, which is a standard 55 gallon.


do not pump out and then pump back in, if one pump fails your getting a flood.
i personally would drill the back of the tank and go with a glassholes overflow but a hang on overflow would work too. i just personally like the drilled tank because i dont have to worry about the overflow ever failing. 

another option might be to look into a bigger sump where you can include a refugium section instead of having your sump and fuge seperate.


----------



## AirborneForever (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont have any sump or anything. I didnt want to drill the tank unless I had to. not that im against that. Im taking all advice, like i said i just want the ten gallon underneath, and looking for an easy way to set it up. I dont know much about refugiums, or sumps for that matter. Been trying to learn, but googling around hasnt helped me much. Is there somewhere you can point me on how to do this?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

here might be a good place to start
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/understanding-sumps-15930/


----------

